# Slingbow Compendium



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

I have found there is not a place that collects all of the various slingbows and, or discusses some basic slingshot principles.

I know I will be missing things and this will be updated with videos/photos/links. If I miss something please post up and tell me what it is so that I can update up here. For now this is just a basic list that I will update as I have more time. The list will mainly be premade or basically how tos.

*Something to consider:*



Charles said:


> Charles
> I did have a Walker hound in camp. She had caught and treed many a Moutain Lion and Bear. Just in case we did have to track a wounded bear. But it was one and done. Double lunge. That hound I had raised from a pup she was 15. It still brings a tear to my eye. But that was our last hunting trip together. I had to put her down August 1st one day after my mother passed away
> Regards Buff


Buff, I really do appreciate all the precautions that you took. I am not slamming you for what you did ... it was an accomplishment. My point is that your average hunter will not be taking those precautions. The average guy is not going to practice enough. The average guy is not going to pass up a questionable shot. The average guy is probably going to use second rate broadheads, second rate arrows, and second rate slingshot bands, because they are cheaper and easier to get at Walmart. The average guy is probably not going to have a backup firearm, particularly if hunting deer during bow season ... probably illegal to have one then. The average guy is probably not going to have a tracking dog in camp in case something gets wounded and takes off. Again, when making hunting regulations, they need to be designed with the average hunter in mind. I do not think the average hunter should be allowed to use a slingbow for large game.

I greatly sympathize with your loss of the dog. I have had some great dogs, both hunters and non-hunters. Their loss affected more than the loss of most humans I have associated with. I wish you more good dogs in the future.

Cheers .... Charles
[/quote]

This just like any hunting requires us to consider our actions and try to do things as they should be done.

*Slingshot Principles*
1. The further you pull the band the better the power creation.
2. Tapered bands/tubes increase the spead of the projectile. http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSpr.../0/igENqEJw43M

*Models of Slingbows*

*Pathfinder Mark I*

marksman 3040 with a keyring and innertube for an arrow rest.

Thoughts. I have made one of these and the accuracy suffers greatly, AKA the critters think this is the one for us to have.

*Pathfinder Mark II*




Marksman 3040 with a whisker biscuit ziptied on.

Thoughts. I am going to skip this step because the whisker biscuit sits below the level of the band and I think the accuracy would suffer. It appears as though a 2 inch ring is preferred, rural king trip to buy one then redo this part.

*Modified Mark II*
http://www.abovetops...hread536691/pg1

Thoughts. If I already had bought the marksman and a whisker biscuit and had someone to weld, this would be what I'd do.

*Pathfinder Mark III*
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4BTTsShRaY[/media]
Marksman 3040 with a "molded" pvc pipe. Sold already made or can make yourself.

Thoughts. I like this one alot better than the previous models. The main problem I see is the rest being forward of the bands and shortening your draw length a little. That is minor though and if I had a marksman 3040 I'd make this.

*Pathfinder Mark IV*

Drop in kit for the marksman 3040, includes a fishing reel.

Thoughts. As good as a marksman can get.

*Chief AJ QP*

Mainly designed as a target model, but the basis for the HFX. They now have a clip on arrow rest. No wrist support. No add ons.

Thoughts. Although it doesn't have a wrist support some states and even countries don't allow them anyway. If I lived in one of those places this would be my slingbow of choice, not having tested it yet. The price point on this makes it the perfect beginner. Don't know if you'll like slingbowing, then try this before getting a marksman. The clip on arrow rest is no longer sold.

*Chief aj HFX*
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av2pSSfW-WI[/media]
The HFX is based off of the QP, but modified to accept add ons and has a nice arrow rest. Comes with a pouch made to accept arrows and shot/marbles.

Thoughts. With the add ons this has it is quite capable of being the only slingbow you need. Your state doesn't allow wrist supports, then don't buy the support. You want to go fishing, get the reel and the reel attachment. Want to attach a light, get the reel attachment and a light. In the sub 100 catgeory this is probably the most versatile.

*Rattlin Randy/Falcon Archery*

Welcome to the pinnacle of slingbowing. With a sight and whisker biscuit this is I believe the best for hunting out there, excluding home mades. Randy bought out Falcon archery btw so they are the same company.

Thoughts. Base price is 145 dollars, without sight and wihtout the whiskerbiscuit. I believe this will keep the begginers/curious away, but may in turn become the slingbow for estabilished slingbowers. Be aware it has a wrist support so please check your local laws.

*Northerninventor slingbow*
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRYrIv8hCpA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/media]
This isn't a premade, but I think it is one of the best home made kits I have seen.

*A+ Slingshots*
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLcB2ygzG4w&feature=player_embedded[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZZCuBKPse8[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gO1EdOov_L0&feature=channel_video_title

Perry, the owner of A+ slingshots suggests using his X-factor slingshot along with his EZ arrow rest system as a full time slingbow. Also Perry has an arrow only shooter that isn't on his website as of yet, this will get it's own entry after I can get more info.

Thoughts. As far as I have seen Perry's slingbow system could be one of the smallest and easiest to pack. He makes very awesome wooden slings and to some of us that is a plus for aesthetics. There is no wrist support, a positive if your state has outlawed them. Some people prefer no wrist guard also, I may need to add a section for that debate soon.

*A+ Slingshots AOS*

AOS (arrow only shooter). I will just quote Perry here "the forks are low and the arrow just rests on the middle of the slingshot. I stick a little Bear Hair (traditional sticky back rug rest material) on that area for my personal ones to make it silent.

All arrow rests are flimsy and they wear the bands terribly because in any other design the band still hits it.

I sell the EZ Arrow Only Shooter (AOS) for $28 + shipping."

Thoughts. Small is an asset for us. This can easily be placed in a pocket and or pack. With no arrow rest to get caught on anything as you pull it out I believe this becomes the most sturdy. The only downfall is that it is arrows only. Let's be frank we are in the slingbow forum so that is no problem. No wrist support, again a pro or con depending on location and or preference.

I know I am missing at least one premade kit and I have to throw up a few modded ones, but this is enough to start. Please tell me what I have missed so that we can have source of info instead of scattered google searching.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am going to give the A+ method a try, seems dead easy and easy to change back to regular ammo. I am a long time archery shooter, I shoot a tradtech titan recurve, and am interested in slingbows for short range, light arrow shooting mainly my own home made cane arrows. With a normal slingshot, designed to shoot round shot, I don't ever see it generating the sort of power that even a moderate weight traditional bow will. All of the slingbows that I have seen that generate any power at all, have very heavy bands and are shooting with a mechanical release, which means they are pretty much arrow only, which is not what I want. Don't get me wrong at close range with a razor sharp, cut on contact broadhead a slingshot would be dang dangerous. Chris


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

August West said:


> I am going to give the A+ method a try, seems dead easy and easy to change back to regular ammo. I am a long time archery shooter, I shoot a tradtech titan recurve, and am interested in slingbows for short range, light arrow shooting mainly my own home made cane arrows. With a normal slingshot, designed to shoot round shot, I don't ever see it generating the sort of power that even a moderate weight traditional bow will. All of the slingbows that I have seen that generate any power at all, have very heavy bands and are shooting with a mechanical release, which means they are pretty much arrow only, which is not what I want. Don't get me wrong at close range with a razor sharp, cut on contact broadhead a slingshot would be dang dangerous. Chris


You can modify the pouch to have a hole in the middle and string going throught that hole. It makes a nice place to nock. Chief AJ sells a band like this and I'm pretty sure the Pathfinder school does also. I need to get a leather punch and some grommets to try and make my own and keep it strong enough to last. If I make a template for it I will post it in the shared part on here.

The other option that A+ and the Pathfinder school did was to use a small wooden "grip". The Pathfinder one uses a golf tee and super glue. I'm not sure about how the A+ one is made, but Perry makes good stuff and vids so I know it works.

I agree about liking the versatility of dual ammunition. I have a daisy sling right now and agree that much stronger bands are going to require some sort of "grip" aid, as even that some time taxes my pinching ability. I am no Jeorg Sprave though.

Another thought on arrows from chief AJ is to use airplane fletching. I don't know if that will work better, but we won't have the fletching pinch. I really need to test alot of stuff.
Thanks for giving me ideas on the next sections I need to add.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Meanwun,
Another thing that worries me about slingbows, and is somewhat confirmed by the last video you posted, is that it will be almost impossible, if not impossible, to pull the the arrow back level every time, which will cause it to ricochet off the rest and porpoise in flight. With a fishing point or a target point it is really no big deal, your arrow is still going to hit relatively close to where it was aimed, but when you put a broadhead on it it will be another story. The broadhead will try to act like a rudder and steer the arrow causing your shots to go really erratic. With a bow you "tune" the bow and arrow combination to ensure that your arrows are leaving your bow as straight as possible and ensuring that your practice tips and hunting tips are shooting the same, I really don't see how this can be accomplished with a slingshot.

Please keep in mind I have never fired UH arrow from a slingshot, yet, but I have fired thousands out of both compounds and traditional bows and have taken lots of game including deer and feral pigs. Until I get some hands on, I am very sceptical of the slingshots abilities, except for close range, light work, espiecially a slinghsot that will fire round shot or arrows. Chris


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

I really agree with everything you said. I agree with the close range, but using hides and such people have bagged deer and feral hogs. I'm not saying that maybe they aren't just real lucky and have hides located in good enough spots to get close. I notice the waver sometimes on my target points, less so since I switched over to a 2" welded ring. The other thing to consider was in that video those were his first few shots of a slingbow ever, maybe with practice his pull would be more level? I'm just brain storming so I can avoid trig homework, so take everything with a grain of salt.

I have to pick up some better arrows, mine are 4 dollar plastic arrows. I never invest much until I know I am going to enjoy something alot. The matching arrow to bow reason is another reason I haven't invested alot. There are alot of variables and I am glad I have found someone who will point them out.

I should be getting a Chief AJ QP with a clipon rest, got it cheap since he decided not to sell them. I am hoping having a sight that gives more of a u to rest in will help my accuracy. In other words if I don't get back quickly it's because I have a new "toy".lol

Also I think you and I have the same expectations of use for the slingbow, fishing and small game. I really want to go gigging now.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice post!!! One of the things that I constantly see is people on YouTube using under powered weak Marksman Tubes or other under powered bands where the arrow looks like it slowly "spits" out of the sling. It think it really has given a slingshot archery a bad name and left a bad taste with many who have tried it that way. The first thing everyone says when seeing me shoot arrows for the first time is "Wow!! I didn't know they could do that!!. I recommend using my "Ultra Power Band Assembly" tied 2" short to achieve great performance! Using strong bands like this requires being able to get a good grip. I like a "Bead Nock" and some use a string yoke and archery release. Arrows can certainly be shot with weaker bands for fun say with supervised children and other family members, but performance decreases dramatically.

As far as long distance flight with a broadhead.... I NEVER shoot a broadhead arrow a long distance, EVEN with a bow!! I'm not on a battle field in England 600 years ago.







I just wanted the ultimate packable, small survival tool that would effectively harvest small to medium size game when I developed it..... and another way to have a great bit of target fun combining slingshots and archery with the family. 
Slingshot archery does that well and I'm proud of the A+ Slingshots Archery product I offer!
I have not noticed any problems at all with broadhead or fieldpoint flight at hunting distances.... and since that's my intended purpose I have only tested that way.

It's true that ANY slingbow is a vastly more unstable platform than a bow, primarily because it's lighter in weight. This magnifies any flaws in your style or error of release on each shot. This is just the trade-off that has to be accepted for using a uniquely small and lightweight weapon, but I believe that in no way excessively hinders a practiced slingbow shooter from shooting accurately and efficiently enough to get the job done as evidenced by so many that are doing it!! Practice is the key to improvement just as in any shooting!!
Keep shooting and having fun everyone!!! Aim Small, Miss Small!

All the best,
Perry (A+)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Perry, I definitely defer to your experience, as I said I have none with a slingbow. Just kind of talking out loud about some of the things I am going to be looking at when I do start playing with them. Your bead nock is a great idea and I have already bought beads for that purpose. Chris


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Perry you truely are a boon to the slingshot community. I never thought of the underpowered bands. That may be my problem with my daisy.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

August West said:


> Perry you truely are a boon to the slingshot community. I never thought of the underpowered bands. That may be my problem with my daisy.


August West the Bead Nock works great on good "swagged end" aluminum or wood arrows. Don't be afraid of using a little bigger than the arrow.... as strange as it seems it works great with no issues to arrow flight. I use 1/2" beads in the arrows I build and use. It is what allows me to use the strong bands by hand and without a release. Even though 35-38lbs. is only equivalent to modern target bows, that is actually a lot for a tiny hand held unbraced slingshot.

Thanks Meanwun!! You are very kind!!







I'm humbled to have even been included with such great guys as in your list. I feel the key is to use the amount of pull force needed for your intended use!! My Ultra Power Bands deliver up to 38lbs of draw force and that is about my limit with unbraced slingshots and is what I'm shooting in most of my videos. I did have a large strong single gum rubber test band I used in one video I think though. This is plenty of power for slingshot archery target shooting and hunting for small to medium sized game where allowed and if necessary in a survival situation.


----------

